# Felt F75 or F85



## notwist

Has anyone ridden the new Felt 09 F75 and F85? I am currently looking to buy my first road bike so I would like it to be the best one I can get without spending too much since it will be my first bike. It appears the major differences these two bikes are the frame, bottom bracket, and spokes. Anyone know if these differences warrant the extra $300 for the F75? Is the frame noticeably lighter and stiffer than the F85's frame. I have yet to test ride both but thought it wouldn't hurt to check here for any suggestions. Thanks.

F75 *VS* F85
FELT 1.3 HM High Modulus Carbon Design with 3K Finish, Carbon Blades, Crown & 1 1/8" Steerer, Aluminum Dropouts with FELT Compression Device *VS* FELT Carbon Design with 3K Finish, Carbon Fiber Blades w/1 1/8" Aluminum Steerer and Aluminum Crown 
DT Champion Stainless 2.0mm *VS* BLACK Stainless 14G 
Shimano FC-R600 Compact, Forged Aluminum, 50/34T; 50cm-52cm=170mm, 54cm-56cm=172.5m, 58cm-63cm=175mm *VS* FSA Omega Compact, 2 piece, Forged Aluminum, 50/34T; 50cm-52cm=170mm, 54cm-56cm=172.5m, 58cm-63cm=175mm


----------



## Double-Tap

Those frames are the same, but the crank/BB on the F75 is nicer. That's basically it. I doubt you'd be able to tell the difference. I'd go for the F85 and save a little money for a wheel upgrade if you start to think about racing.


----------



## UpStroke

notwist said:


> Has anyone ridden the new Felt 09 F75 and F85? I am currently looking to buy my first road bike so I would like it to be the best one I can get without spending too much since it will be my first bike. It appears the major differences these two bikes are the frame, bottom bracket, and spokes. Anyone know if these differences warrant the extra $300 for the F75? Is the frame noticeably lighter and stiffer than the F85's frame. I have yet to test ride both but thought it wouldn't hurt to check here for any suggestions. Thanks.
> 
> F75 *VS* F85
> FELT 1.3 HM High Modulus Carbon Design with 3K Finish, Carbon Blades, Crown & 1 1/8" Steerer, Aluminum Dropouts with FELT Compression Device *VS* FELT Carbon Design with 3K Finish, Carbon Fiber Blades w/1 1/8" Aluminum Steerer and Aluminum Crown
> DT Champion Stainless 2.0mm *VS* BLACK Stainless 14G
> Shimano FC-R600 Compact, Forged Aluminum, 50/34T; 50cm-52cm=170mm, 54cm-56cm=172.5m, 58cm-63cm=175mm *VS* FSA Omega Compact, 2 piece, Forged Aluminum, 50/34T; 50cm-52cm=170mm, 54cm-56cm=172.5m, 58cm-63cm=175mm


Spend the $300. The 75 has Carbon seat stays and it is a higher quality fork.
The carbon is going to absorb road shock better.


----------



## UpStroke

Double-Tap said:


> Those frames are the same, but the crank/BB on the F75 is nicer. That's basically it. I doubt you'd be able to tell the difference. I'd go for the F85 and save a little money for a wheel upgrade if you start to think about racing.


Look closer. The 85 looks like it has carbon seat stays but it is an
all aluminum frame. You can always upgrade your wheels later but
once you buy the bike you have that frame. Double Tap is right on the crank
it will be stiffer and maybe a bit lighter.


----------



## AWILSON

I have a 08 f75 and a 09 f35x cross bike(not the same), but I will tell you the ride on the f75 is alot nicer with the carbon seat stays. Besides that everything else is about the same. If you go with the f75 you ass will be happy.


----------



## terbennett

I ride an F85 and I know that the F85 and F75 have different frames. The Aluminum part is the same but the F75 has a carbon wishbone seat stay and a more expensive Shimano crank and bottom bracket. There are other minor differences too but the F75 is almost a pound lighter. Still ride them both. The F75 does feel different due to the carbon rear. I thought that was just marketing hype until I rode one. The geometies are the same on all F-Series bikes so I believe that the carbon rear does make a big difference. I bought the F85 because I pull a trailer and carbon isn't good for that type of work. Other than that that, I think the $300 extra is justified.


----------



## jetdog9

My gf just bought a 2008 closeout F75 for a great deal... seems to me though that the 2009 is still a good deal. I posted this already in a different thread but interesting (to me) is that 2008 frame for F75 was made in China, 2009 frame for F75 is made in Taiwan.

I don't know about the F85's.


----------



## terbennett

The '07,'08 and '09 F85 are all made in Taiwan. Also, I have an F55 and I know that it rides different than my F85. If you don't know, the F55 uses the same frame as the F75 but the F55 has Dura Ace components. Too bad '08 was the last year for the F55.


----------



## jetdog9

Well, my girlfriend's '08 F75 has a nice big "Made in China" sticker on it where this year's says "Made in Taiwan". I don't know why the wrong sticker would end up on the frame but hopefully that's what happened... but anyway the dimensions for the frame between the two years is the same according to the Felt website.


----------



## terbennett

I wouldn't be surprised if Felt made the F75 (or any other bike) in China occasionally. Specialized (and a few others) are made there.


----------

